# udma 100

## 84R7

hi !

kann mir einer sagen wie ich meine platten auf udma 100 stelle , oder wie finde ich raus in welchen dma modus die laufen ?

gruss BArt

----------

## Mr.Big

```
 man hdparm
```

----------

## bernd

 *84R7 wrote:*   

> hi !
> 
> kann mir einer sagen wie ich meine platten auf udma 100 stelle , oder wie finde ich raus in welchen dma modus die laufen ?
> 
> gruss BArt

 

im grunde genomme stimmt schon   man hdparm

aber probier es mal so      hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdx    x durch a b usw. ersetzen

a = master an ide1

b= slave an ide1

rest steht in der installationsanleitung von gentoo

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## Anotherone

hdparm -I /devhdx (x steht für a-d bzw. a-h wenn man zusätzliche IDE-Controller wie RAID hat) zeigt dir an, in welchem Modus die Platten laufen(da wo der Stern davor ist, z.B. UDMA5). Und wie mein Vorschreiber schon empfiehlt, mit hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdx schaltet man den DMA-Modus für die jeweilige Platte (oder auch CD/DVD) ein. Mit hdparm -X kannst du auch einen bestimmten Modus vorgeben(z.B UDMA66)

Anotherone

----------

## 84R7

hi habe hdparm -I /dev/hde und hdf gemacht das kam dabei raus :

-------------------------------

 hdparm -I /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS20.5                

        Serial Number:      792115679200        

        Firmware Revision:  A1Y.1500

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1 

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 & some of 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   40132503

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       19595 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       20547 MBytes (20 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    SMART feature set

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        12min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

--------------------------------------------------------------

 hdparm -I /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

ATA device, with non-removable media

powers-up in standby; SET FEATURES subcmd spins-up.

        Model Number:       IC35L080AVVA07-0                        

        Serial Number:      VNC402A4CS9ZDA

        Firmware Revision:  VA4OA52A

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 1 

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 & some of 6

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  160836480

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       78533 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       82348 MBytes (82 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 52     Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

                Release interrupt

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command 

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set 

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set 

                SET MAX security extension

                Address Offset Reserved Area Boot

                SET FEATURES subcommand required to spinup after power up

                Power-Up In Standby feature set

                Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    READ/WRITE DMA QUEUED

Security: 

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

        48min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

bei beiten ist bei udma 5 ein sternchen vor , heißt das , dass bei de unter udma 100 laufen ?

obwohl ich da nix dran gemacht hab ausser irgendwann mal hde mit hdparm bearbeitet habe , aber weiß net mehr wie und wo , beim booten zeigt er immer an udma 1 hde oder so 

heißt dass, dass beide unter udma 100 laufen und ich nix mehr machen brauch ?

geuss bart

----------

## bernd

test doch einfach mal die geschwindigkeit mit 

hdparm -t  /dev/hde    

gruss

bernd

----------

## 84R7

root@gentoo warlock # hdparm -t /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.96 seconds = 32.65 MB/sec

root@gentoo warlock # hdparm -t /dev/hdf

/dev/hdf:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.45 seconds = 44.14 MB/sec

versteht ihr das ?

----------

## bernd

 *84R7 wrote:*   

> root@gentoo warlock # hdparm -t /dev/hde
> 
> /dev/hde:
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  1.96 seconds = 32.65 MB/sec
> ...

 

ja, deine Festplatte liest pro Sekunde 32 bzw 44 MB. 

Du denkst bestimmt das mit einem UDMA100 Controller auch 100MB pro sekunde gelesen werden. Das ist aber leider nur der theor. Wert und stimmt mit der wirklichkeit nicht überein. Auch nicht unter windows.   

Nur Festplatten mit viel Cache bringen die theor. möglichen Werte. Z.B. hast du bei ca. 8 MB-Cache mit einer UDMA133 Platte auch die chance das diese ihre maximalen möglichkeiten ausschöpft. Hängt natürlich noch von anderen dingen ab (Controller auf dem Board, Flachbandkabel usw).

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## Sandro

 :Confused:  hm... die Geschwindigkeit im Betrieb kam mir bisher "normal" vor. Allerdings gibt mir mein Ergebnis zu denken:

```
root@gentoo sandro # hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in  6.74 seconds =  9.50 MB/sec

root@gentoo sandro # hdparm -t /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing buffered disk reads:  64 MB in 20.84 seconds =  3.07 MB/sec
```

DMA sollte bei beiden Festplatten aktiviert sein, genauere Infos zu den Platten habe ich leider (noch) nicht. hda ist eine IBM mit 6,7GB, hdc mit 80GB habe ich aus dem Aldi-Pc vom Vorjahr...

Gruß,

Sandro

----------

## bernd

 *Sandro wrote:*   

>  hm... die Geschwindigkeit im Betrieb kam mir bisher "normal" vor. Allerdings gibt mir mein Ergebnis zu denken:
> 
> ```
> root@gentoo sandro # hdparm -t /dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

hallo. die schlechten werte hängen bestimmt damit zusammen das du z.B. den Befehl mit der X-Option ausgeführt hast (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal so, oder du hast einen alten controller auf dem Board oder Festplatte).    Du hast vielleicht     hdparm -d1 -X66 /dev/hdx ausgeführt.  Dadurch schaltest du UDMA66 ein. Hatte dadurch auch Geschwindigkeitseinbußen. Am besten ist es wenn du im kernel "use dma mode by default" aktivierst und zum booten einfach den befehl   

hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdx     ausführst.  Dadurch läuft die platte im optimalen dma-modus. Sprich der optimale modus wird automatisch ermittelt. (Bios usw.)

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## yalu

 *bernd wrote:*   

>  ..... 
> 
> Am besten ist es wenn du im kernel "use dma mode by default" aktivierst und zum booten einfach den befehl   
> 
> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdx     ausführst.  Dadurch läuft die platte im optimalen dma-modus. Sprich der optimale modus wird automatisch ermittelt. (Bios usw.)
> ...

 

Wie aktiviere ich den Befehl im Kernel ? Reinkompilieren (wenn ja unter welchem Menüpunkt beim compilieren ) oder beim booten mit Grub einen Parameter angeben

mfg Simon

----------

## hopfe

Suche in der Kernel Einstellungen nach der Funktion, danach mußt den Kernel neu machen.

----------

## yalu

ok danke werds probieren.

mfg Simon

----------

